# The Roomba vacuuming robot



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, this is a totally different, and half a review, and only sorta related to woodworking (see "Dirt Dog" below)... but is anyone familiar with the Roomba robot vacuums?

I got one for XMas, and it's impressed me so much that I just bought another one for the other level in my house... 

This all came about because I hate vacuuming. Call me lazy, etc., but I hate it, I put it off til the last minute, I've only really done it when things reach critical mass (for example, new girlfriend coming over for the first time :laughing.. Things got a little worse once I got my dog, with the usual hair shed issue. Don't get me wrong... I'm not a slob, but there's always something better to do with my time... and the carpet LOOKS clean, doesn't it?

Got one of these things, and problem solved... these things are way cool. You schedule them to go off at a predetermined day and time (up to once a day, same time, day or night), and they just automatically launch off and buzz around the house cleaning the h.ell outta the carpet and floors, then they automatically buzz right back to their "home base" to recharge and wait for the next time to go to work.

I'm not giving them the full two-thumbs-up yet... they're not totally "plug and play". I can see from roomba-related forums (and my own experience) that they can be a bit finicky and sometimes prone to going on the fritz, but if a robot can automatically clean my floors for me without any intervention, then I'm enough of a geek to be willing to put up with and resolve any issues.

Woodworking content: The company also makes the "Dirt Dog", that's designed to automatically clean garage and shop floors! :shifty:


Full disclosure: I've got nothing to do with the company.... just a guy who likes gadgets and who's impressed by what this thing can do.

Anyone else have one?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Roomba smoomba, that little twerp would choke, cough, and go belly up in our home. The hair bunnies in our house from two German Shepherds and three cats get so bad, that our dogs bark at them. We have to vacuum almost every day. Now, this is my idea of a vacuum:
.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL! I understand what you're sayin'

I've got a short hair dog (a Ridgeback) and although his hair is very fine, he manages to get rid of a lot of it. I also seem to track in enough dirt for three people, though I don't know how I do it. :laughing:

In any case, vacuuming is so far down on my "to do" list that it's not even ON the list. This gadget makes my life a little easier.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Roomba smoomba, that little twerp would choke, cough, and go belly up in our home. The hair bunnies in our house from two German Shepherds and three cats get so bad, that our dogs bark at them. We have to vacuum almost every day. Now, this is my idea of a vacuum:
> .


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:I want one of those :thumbsup:


----------

